# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Petição -> Assinem...

## Filipe Silva

Boas, agradeço ao pessoal do fórum que assine esta petição bem como mande ao maior número dos seus contactos via e-mail para acabarmos com esta barbaridade de tingir os pobres peixes com cores...

Obrigado a todos!!! 


http://www.petitiononline.com/fishtank/petition.html



NÃO AOS PEIXES PINTADOS !!!  :SbPoisson9:   :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Com a minha, feita há momentos, já vai em: 4753 Signatures Total.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Pronto já está e não custou nada :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Mais um e passou a 4756

----------


## Ingo Barao

4757 :Palmas:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

4758

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

4762 hehe  :Pracima:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Icon Cry:  mesmo assim anida não chegou ás 5000

----------


## Cesar Pinto

mais um

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

mais um 4764

----------


## José Sousa

a minha contribuiçao esta feita :Vitoria:

----------


## Jose Neves

> a minha contribuiçao esta feita


feito 4770

----------


## José Manuel Morgado

4772!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Para já 4773 signatures!

Até os Brasileiros estão na luta!

----------


## Micael Alves

4779 mais um

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Para já 4773 signatures!
> 
> Até os Brasileiros estão na luta!


Boas, Rinaldo.

Esta é uma causa global!...

----------


## Julio Macieira

4779 Signatures Total

Dei tambem já a minha contribuição

----------


## Manuel Faria

Também assinei, como não podia deixar de ser.

----------


## Bruno Morais

4784. Bruno Morais 
bom ja nao falta muito
abraço

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

4788.  Roberto  

Já faltou mais!! Cumps  :SbOk:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

4788. aderito pereira

Roberto Monteiro deves ter feito algo mal.... repete por favor.

----------


## Helder Oliveira

tambem contribui 4789

----------


## João.Pedro.deAndrade

Já esta mais um 4791

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

4790

----------


## Dean Mark Figueira

4792 minha esta feita  :SbSalut:

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

4793 a minha está feita tambem.

----------


## Eduardo Flor

4797,foi a minha
Eduardo Flor

----------


## CarlosMaia

Ok
4799
Abraço

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Com a minha são 4800

Manuel Gomes

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Já são 4801. :Vitoria:

----------


## Nuno Branco

4802  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  E vão 4803

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

*4804 Signatures Total*

----------


## Pedro Vicente

4 8 0 5

----------


## Filipe.Pires

*4806 Signatures Total*


O melhor é mesmo temos cuidado e nunca comprar estes espécimes. Quando não houver mercado não vai haver oferta!

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

4807 Signatures Total

É verdade esqueci-me no fim de aprovar lol... Agora já esta correcta. Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

4808

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

4809

----------


## Marco Fonseca

*4810*

----------


## Nuno Borlinhas

Bom dia a Todos....

4813

É realmente uma causa global !

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Mais uma:
4814 Signatures Total

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

mais um 4817

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Concordo plenamente - 4819

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Mais uma, já temos um total de 4821

----------


## Rui Pereira

4822

----------


## Ricardo SM Torres

A minha tambem está feita, nº4820.

Rtorres

----------


## Tiago Garcia

4824...

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,

4828

Abraço
António

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Mais um já vai em 4923.

Raul Santos

----------


## Machado de Sousa

4978 Signatures Total

Devemos tratar os animais com humanidade!

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Jose Santos

4979 Signatures Total

JS

----------


## Joaquim Jacinto

tive o prazer de o meu primeiro post aki no foram ser este (já tá)

----------


## Márcio Velosa

Contem com a minha 4982

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

*4983*

----------


## Nuno R Santos

4984 Signatures Total

----------

